# Husband texting a single woman



## AngelBaby59 (Dec 11, 2008)

I just found out my husband has been sending text messages to a woman that he works with. A couple of months ago he left his phone at home and she sent a text to it. When I ask about this he said she was in another dept. and was looking for him. I could understand that until a couple of days I ago when I was looking at the phone bill and found that there were 95 text messages to her and several calls in a 28 day time period. If it was work related I could understand, but my husband works on a office cleaning crew. What could be work related (how much Windex to use). 

One more detail. Last Sat. we were involved in a get together helping out at a business and the public was invited. The woman he is sending messages to showed up and followed him around the whole time we were there. I didn't feel really good about this, but I didn't think anything about it until I found out about the messages.

Feeling betrayed and cheated on.

How would you?


----------



## MOM2BELLA (Nov 18, 2008)

AngelBaby please read my threads "Say its not to Late"
I'm not saying anything is going on between the two, but just read about my experience.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

A friend of mine had a similar situation. What she did was change the contacts in her husband's phone to where it said the other girl's name, but was actually her number. She did get all the information she needed. Kind of a back handed way to do it and not that I agree, but she found out that they were just friends and she was able to accept it.


----------

